# Rio Direct Core Bonefish Line?



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Anyone have experience with this line yet? I cast it at a demo day on a Sage Igniter and really liked the combo. I'm looking for a bonefish line for a 7 WT Method top two on my list are SA Bonefish (not sure which iteration) or this new Rio line. I was told by the rep that the direct core line has the same taper and weight as the regular Rio Bonefish. Not likely to have the opportunity to cast the lines on my rod so hoping to get some insight here.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If you were going to spend that kinda money on the Rio Direct Core for a bonefish line on a 7wt Method, then I would consider the SA AMP Bonefish. I hear it has far fewer problems and the AMP lines which do shoot like there's no tomorrow. I honestly haven't tried the DC yet, but I've seen a lot of reviews about it that doesn't talk it up to that price point. Pricey tho, but since you are swinging Methods, than you better match it up with a great line. 

What exactly will you be using the rod for mostly?


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Backwater said:


> What exactly will you be using the rod for mostly?


I wish I could say chasing bonefish on tropical flats (hopefully at least once per year) but mostly will be sight fishing winter Redfish once the water clears up. Have a SA Redfish on it now which works well until I try to carry more than 40 ft of line in the air. Want to be able to aerialize more line and make more precise casts with a softer presentation when I need to. I also picked up another 7 WT rod so I want a different style of line instead of having two of the same.

Any thoughts on the SA AMP smooth? Not sure how I feel about textured lines.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What we need to go back to is what size flies are you trying to throw, vs conditions. If it's averaging around 80% of the fishing you'll be doing with that rod, then it's important to pick out the line that works best for that. Then later, you can either bonefish with that line or buy a line specifically for bonefish and then use your other main line for a backup line on that trip.

Also, your casting technique will be a main issue for what you are trying to do. Why aerialize more line when the rod is capable to shooting whatever distances you need with less line out, and then know how to throttle the shooting line down so it fully unrolls out and makes a nice presentation. That has to do with technique. You have to be careful airing out to much line and load the rod for too long, because there is a fine line between properly loading a 7wt Method and over loading it and then your loops start to collapse on ya. 

The question really is, how far are you trying to throw, with what size fly? What are the conditions for those winder redfish and what area are you fishing? You think you need a bonefish line. But your not throwing bonefish size flies over wide open flats to bones out in the distances. I'm going to assume that you are sight casting winter bones where you can slide up on them 20-40ft away with bigger/bulkier/heavier flies that you lob over to them. If that's the case, you'll be dissapointed in a lone thin tapered bonefish that needs the whole head out of your tip top guide in order to shoot. And in that case, you can easily get away with a SA Mastery series Winter Redfish line instead of going AMP or Direct Core.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@Backwater Sounds like an SA rep  

I have thrown the flats pro with DC on a Sage Igniter (7WT) and it was buttery smooth. 

I went ahead and grabbed the 11WT stealth tip flats pro with DC for my tarpon stick and have been pretty impressed so far! I will say the DC is something to get used to! I literally ripped the lip off a bluefish that was chasing down my fly! The only note I have is the line coil can be something to be dealt with. Its a great line if there is no line twist the core will bind if its there are twists in it. 

My personal favorite setup is the Amplitude MPX Sharkskin with my BVK, I went from a novice caster to a slightly better than novice caster that could hit a 6" plate at 40-60 ft with light winds.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

freeclimber said:


> @Backwater Sounds like an SA rep
> 
> I have thrown the flats pro with DC on a Sage Igniter (7WT) and it was buttery smooth.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of a direct core fly line where it's higher strength and low stretch. Tho I've admitted I've never tried that line out before, in the past I've tried and even field tested other lines trying to use low to no stretch core fly lines and the problem has always been that the outside PVC coating always acted differently than the inner core, which cause those lines to suffer greatly going from warm to cold and back and creating some of the worse memory I've seen. Hopefully Rio solved that problem. But if that did, the line should be re-titled "Direct Fly Line" instead of Direct Core.

The reviews I've seen on the line were not as good as the AMP lines, which I've used and are sweet lines. No, I have no affiliation with SA. I line their lines and had decades of experience with them (some good, some not so good, but mostly good). I don't line some of their lines but I do like a lot of them. I also like some Rio Lines, but not most of them. Same with Cortland, same with Royal Wulff.

One thing to note, I'm not affiliated with any Fly mfg or fly shop of any kind and do not work in the industry nor get my back scratched by any of them either, tho I do know some of them personally. That being said, any reviews you see me do are totally non-bias and you are only seeing my personal experience and knowledge with the products. That's it. 

Ted Haas


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Ted,

I have other lines, and other rods more suited to bigger/bushier flies and shorter casts when I expect those conditions. Winter redfish for me in NE FL consists of smaller flies size 4-6 and 50-75 for casts versus 25-50 in the warmer months when the water is dirty. I find it easier to be accurate when not shooting as much line and also like to be able to quickly make a second shot with a pick up and lay down cast. One of the things I liked about the DC Bonefish was that it seemed to load the rod quite well on shorter casts if needed yet not over load it on longer casts with more line out of the top. That certainly could be a function of the rod it was on (new Ignighter) more so than the line.

SA lines have always been my favorites and I have a mastery redfish line available. I have a Rio Flats Pro in a 9 WT and really like the way it lays out straight and a quick initial stretch makes it behave well management wise. I don't like how heavy the line is, the 9 Flats Pro is more like a 10. Not sure how it will handle cooler temps. Ultimately I'm just looking for a line to use for what the Method was designed to do, make longer casts in windy conditions.

On a side note, is there any difference between the SA Mastery and Amp Bonefish lines cores or tapers or is it just the coating?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Well I think I aught to chime in here. I’ve always like the original rio bonefish, but moved away from it due to cracking issues & cold weather performance. I’ve tried just about everything since then. I’ve even used the amplitude bone, sa saltwater, Cortland flats taper, & rio flatspro. I loved the feel and cold weather performance of the flatspro, but hated the taper. One trip for one day on Pt St.joe and it was washed, lubed, & off the tibor. At the Atlanta show I asked the rio guys if they were going to remake their bone line with the “flatspro materials” I was given only a grin for an answer. At the black fly get together I tried it on my 8wt Exocett & borrowed their 7. I left with a spool in my hand. It’l chunk Just about anything I want to throw on my 8, if it’s a big popper or stupid windy I’ll just move my butt section up to 60# mono and problem solved. So far I like it. Everything I liked about the original, but it doesn’t get stupid coils below 75* is it the holy grail?? No, but if you like long body tapers and a lighter line, then good chance you’ll like it. Now I finally have a one floater for the whole year.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

G McC said:


> Anyone have experience with this line yet? I cast it at a demo day on a Sage Igniter and really liked the combo. I'm looking for a bonefish line for a 7 WT Method top two on my list are SA Bonefish (not sure which iteration) or this new Rio line. I was told by the rep that the direct core line has the same taper and weight as the regular Rio Bonefish. Not likely to have the opportunity to cast the lines on my rod so hoping to get some insight here.


Unless Rio has improved their coating, which I find Sticky, would not consider them


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Got a too good to pass up deal on a Cortland Tropic Plus Bonefish so I'm going with that for now. Based on Rick's review I may grab the RIO DC down the road. My initial impression were similar when I cast it at the Black Fly event but didn't have my rod to try it out.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

G McC said:


> Got a too good to pass up deal on a Cortland Tropic Plus Bonefish so I'm going with that for now. Based on Rick's review I may grab the RIO DC down the road. My initial impression were similar when I cast it at the Black Fly event but didn't have my rod to try it out.


Let me know how you like the Cortland bone. We might have to get together one Saturday on a flood tide and do some r&d....


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> Let me know how you like the Cortland bone. We might have to get together one Saturday on a flood tide and do some r&d....


Very limited lawn casting so far. On the Method it casts well if the full head is out but not at shorter distance. It gets the job done for distance but not as versatile as I would like. Saturdays can be tough for me schedule wise but would love to fish together if it works out.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

G McC said:


> Ted,
> 
> I have other lines, and other rods more suited to bigger/bushier flies and shorter casts when I expect those conditions. Winter redfish for me in NE FL consists of smaller flies size 4-6 and 50-75 for casts versus 25-50 in the warmer months when the water is dirty. I find it easier to be accurate when not shooting as much line and also like to be able to quickly make a second shot with a pick up and lay down cast. One of the things I liked about the DC Bonefish was that it seemed to load the rod quite well on shorter casts if needed yet not over load it on longer casts with more line out of the top. That certainly could be a function of the rod it was on (new Ignighter) more so than the line.
> 
> ...


The igniter has a bit more ass to the rod than the Method, since there were lots of complaints in that dept for Sage, so they slightly beefed up the butt section without compromising on feel or swing weight. So it should cast with more authority on distances.

What rod is your 9wt?

The main thing about the diff between the Amp Smooth vs the Mastery is the new AST Plus coating vs the Mastery only having the AST coating. Smooth means it's the same smooth texture as the Mastery series. The upgraded Amp slightly stiffened up the PVC outer coating and added more impregnated air bubbles to it so it floats higher and the surface texture they added to it claims helps it to reduce friction going thru the rod guides, along with it too having the AST Plus impregnated dressing. All 3 have the same core in them. I actually talked to one of the fly line engineers last year, in person, about it.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info Ted, I might give the Amp a shot next time I need a new line. 9 WT is a Salt HD.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

G McC said:


> Got a too good to pass up deal on a Cortland Tropic Plus Bonefish so I'm going with that for now. Based on Rick's review I may grab the RIO DC down the road. My initial impression were similar when I cast it at the Black Fly event but didn't have my rod to try it out.


The Cortland Tropic Plus Bone is an ok line, but not super fantastic. More of a utility bonefish line.

The Sage HD for a 9wt is not a bad rod and they definitely made huge improvements over the original Salt. Because of the slightly softer tip than say a Method/Igniter in a 9wt, and not as stiff as other 9wt rods, then you may consider a more true to weight line for that rod if you are trying to lay out more distance casting. If you want something that handles the cold a little better, and want to move away from the Rio products, then consider a SA Mastery Saltwater or a Wulff Saltwater Triangle Taper (not the Bermuda). Both lines are more true to weight and will feel lighter on the swing. If you are using the Salt HD 9wt for more close up shots for redfish in colder water, then try out the SA Mastery Coldwater Redfish lines or the Wulff BTT.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> The Cortland Tropic Plus Bone is an ok line, but not super fantastic. More of a utility bonefish line.
> 
> The Sage HD for a 9wt is not a bad rod and they definitely made huge improvements over the original Salt. Because of the slightly softer tip than say a Method/Igniter in a 9wt, and not as stiff as other 9wt rods, then you may consider a more true to weight line for that rod if you are trying to lay out more distance casting. If you want something that handles the cold a little better, and want to move away from the Rio products, then consider a SA Mastery Saltwater or a Wulff Saltwater Triangle Taper (not the Bermuda). Both lines are more true to weight and will feel lighter on the swing. If you are using the Salt HD 9wt for more close up shots for redfish in colder water, then try out the SA Mastery Coldwater Redfish lines or the Wulff BTT.


SA Mastery Saltwater is a sweetheart


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Seymour fish said:


> SA Mastery Saltwater is a sweetheart


It’s a severely underrated line. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> It’s a severely underrated line. One of my all time favorites.


That was my go-to line for many years.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

G McC said:


> Thanks for the info Ted, I might give the Amp a shot next time I need a new line. 9 WT is a Salt HD.


I have rio d.c. stealth tip in a 9wt used once... cast 3 times on the boat that day...let me know


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

captjsanchez said:


> I have rio d.c. stealth tip in a 9wt used once... cast 3 times on the boat that day...let me know


I have the full floating version of the same line and find out to be a bit heavy for me.


----------

